# File Joint Tax Return if Spouse doesn't work?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

For US Citizens in UAE, can you file a joint tax return if your spouse does not even work?

I believe the tax exemption doubles and goes to $180,000 if you file jointly?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can file a joint return as long as your spouse is a US citizen or otherwise subject to US taxation. BUT, the exclusion for working overseas does NOT double. Each spouse on a joint return can take their own exclusion for their own salary, but you can't use the "leftover" to cover the other's excess salary.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, exactly what Bev said!


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

So you are telling me not matter what i need to pay 25%-30% income tax on whatever i make over $91,000 (28,000 AED) for the rest of my career in UAE?

Whoa! 

Do the employers take this into consideration and pay US citizens more? 

What other countries have doube taxation? UK, India, China, Australia? 

THANKS!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

It's not double taxation. You don't pay tax in the UAE. If you did, you are able to reduce the taxable income to prevent double taxation. 

Keep in mind also that you have other exclusions to claim. Rent, etc. that further reduce taxable income.

The US is one of a limited few that tax citizens and permanent resident card maintainers where ever they are in the world.

Seek tax advice on this. It will be invaluable, especially if you are netting well over the 90k mark.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

By the way, 91k is 333k AED or so.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

xchaos777 said:


> By the way, 91k is 333k AED or so.


Maybe they meant $9,100??


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

But the exclusion is first 91k USD not taxed.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

xchaos777 said:


> But the exclusion is first 91k USD not taxed.


Ahhh, well that is quite a large amount then, especially when deductables are considered isn't it? I dont know why I actually got involved with this thread lol I dont know anything about US	Tax and the law!!!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, it isn't so bad really. With deductions and planning...it is fine. BUT, get the tax advice!


----------

